# Babies in Michigan *Pictures*



## Ratmomma81 (Mar 17, 2008)

Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh my...they are darling! I wish I lived closer. I still need to talk my boyfriend into letting me get more ratties but I have to let him meet my ratties too. He's uncomfortable with the idea but said I can bring them when I move to Cali so soon he'll be loving my babies too!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

SOOO cute, good luck finding homes!


----------



## RascalRatties (May 8, 2008)

so you can box up the litle one with the heart on its head and send it all the way to ct RIGHT?! *gives puppy dog eyes!* what an amazing marking!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

Where in Michigan?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Where in Michigan?


Jessica this thread is two months old


----------

